# 93295 and 93296- check their defibrillator



## lindseyj (Jun 16, 2009)

We have two patients that we have to check their defibrillator every day for 6 weeks while they are receiving radiation. They are receiving the radiation close to the site of the defrillator so we are checking it to make sure the radiation didn't fry it or anything else. Do you beleive this is billable even tho 93295 and 93296 are only suppose to be billed every 90 days.
Thanks for any in-put


----------



## wspanic (Jun 16, 2009)

Lindsey,

93287 would be the most appropriate code if you are checking the device after the therapy (in-person). 

If you bring them in every 6 weeks then I would bill the normal programming device check codes assuming you are checking thresholds which I would do in this situation. 

If you are doing these remotely then you can only bill them once every 90 days.


----------



## lindseyj (Jun 17, 2009)

Well if we are providing this service we have to bill for it though correct? Even if insurance will denial it?


----------



## wspanic (Jun 18, 2009)

No, the code states only to bill once every 90 days. Essentially, what you are getting paid for is a surveillance of the device for 90 days. You are not to bill the code again until the 91st day. 

Hope this helps.


----------

